# What year/model is my Gambles Hiawatha?



## Shojo Dagger (May 21, 2018)

Hi! I'd been tuning up my bike recently & this got me to thinking about my parents' old bikes that've been sitting around for as long as I can remember. They're much in need of refurbishing, and I have my mind on selling them. Mom's bike is an "All-Pro 10 Speed" which is apparently just an old Kmart cheapie, but Dad's bike has turned out to be a bit more mysterious...

This is my Dad's old 10-speeder.



 
He doesn't remember exactly when he got it, just that it was in the 70's. He bought it "previously enjoyed", & has no idea what the manufacture year is; from the styling, I guess it to be 60's or 70's.

The head badge is Gambles Hiawatha.



(I had honestly never heard of this bike line before, until this badge sent me to google)

It has a barely-there-gotta-look-at-it-from-just-the-right-angle ghost of a "Made in England" decal on the top tube.




The bottom bracket has "836" stamped into the underside.



Those are the only identifying marks I've found on the chassis so far.

The derailleurs are by Huret...





...whether they're original, or put on by a previous owner, I don't know.

The saddle says it's "Grand-Prix"



But again, no idea about it's originality.

Overall it seems in pretty good condition, it's covered in rust, but it hasn't eaten into the body. The only parts I'd say are definitely toasted is the freewheel & saddle (it's broken on the other side, didn't get a pic of it) + the usual replaceables: chain, tires, etc. The derailleurs might be fixable, but I suspect they're not worth it.
The brake levers & calipers seem very good, only the fixing bolts and one of the cable stays is rusted, & I have plenty of replacements for those laying around. I haven't gotten into any of the bearings yet, but the headset & bottom bracket don't have any external problems.

I'd really like to find out more about this bike, and maybe get some tips on restoring it as well.

How do I deal with the head badge? I obviously need to get it off for painting, but I also want to put it back on afterwards!
Which parts are best left original/vintage (if possible)? Should I look for NOS vintage derailleurs or just replace them with new models? Should I get new decals to replace the originals, are there even replacement decals available?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## Freqman1 (May 23, 2018)

The bike is likely very original. The bike is probably early 60s. The problem is it has no collector value so a restoration would be cost prohibitive unless its purely for sentimental reasons and money is of no consequence. A good set of tires and tubes for this bike would cost more than it is worth. Decals would have to be custom made. If you do want to get the head badge off I use a large screwdriver or piece of pipe to push from inside the head tube to remove the rivets without damaging the badge. If you just want to preserve it I'd visit the restoration section for tips on cleaning paint and chrome and then just give it a good service and ride. V/r Shawn


----------



## Oilit (May 23, 2018)

I'd guess '60's, built by Raleigh. Kurt Kaminer has good information on the years serial numbers were in specific locations.
http://www.kurtkaminer.com/TH_raleigh_serials.html
I don't know if you can find a specific year, but at least you can narrow down the range.


----------



## Shojo Dagger (May 27, 2018)

Thanks! It doesn't have enough sentimental value to do a full on "restoration", but enough to get a good fixing up, to get it ridable & looking good again.
Actually, not having collector value makes it easier....  I can do what I want to it & only worry about practical value. 
Custom decals? Not worth the hassle! They wouldn't add value, just a cool paint job is better. Fancy epoxies & powder-coating? Nah, a can of Krylon's good enough for me! 

I couldn't find a match with the number from the BB in the linked list, but now I know where else to look for numbers when I start brushing the rust off...


----------

